# SWEET DEAL FOR SMALLIE FANS!!!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm not trying to seem spammy here, but I was on RiverSmallies and found a link to two nice prints by legendary outdoors artist Al Agnew (a RS.com regular and staff).

The prints are available for only $9.95 each, down from like $50 each, and I got one in the mail on Tuesday and took it to the frame shop yesterday. It really was an incredible print, and I'd recommend it highly to any smallmouth fans. Check out the link below if you're looking for a great print for the den or the office. I don't know if you can get such nice prints (26x16 or so) for this price...check out "Off the Hook" and "Predator" I bought the latter, and as I said, couldn't be happier with it!

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/section/ ... s=3732&p=4


----------

